# Outlook.com / Have you used it ??



## Naxal (Aug 12, 2012)

Many may already know about the launch of Outlook.com from Microsoft.

*What is Outlook.com*

A new web based email service intended to replace Live Mail / Hotmail / MSN and other Microsoft email services and bring them under one roof.

*Outlook.com*

It works with any previous Microsoft ID and users can access all their emails and everything else in it with its no ads and really beautiful UI. You can also create a new ID if you want with @outlook.com extension.

*Gmail Beater*

Controversial statement i guess but I am convinced with the User Experiences of it and almost 5/6 year later, I am switching my email service again from Gmail to this since I really liked it.

*What do you think ?*

Has anyone here used it ? How did you liked or disliked it ??

Share your views


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 17, 2012)

I like it. Although its not my primary email yet but I do feel service is very good. Also like the design of the site a lot.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 17, 2012)

It's better than hotmail.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 17, 2012)

yaa..using it from day 1. interface is simple and nice...forwarding gmail to outlook and using as primary email now.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 17, 2012)

Its neat and clean. 

Might use it more now.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 17, 2012)

Revolution said:


> It's better than hotmail.



I was feeling its even better than GMail also 

One of the feature I like about is the ability both put on a lebal like Gmail, where as move the email to a different folder like hotmail and yahoo

Interface is also really easy and feels nice to use



Spoiler



*i48.tinypic.com/ek2vrq.jpg


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 17, 2012)

it's same like metro app in windows 8 so using gmail in windows 8 metro mail app.


----------



## roady (Aug 17, 2012)

It's better than hotmail .. but that's it. I didn't like the design much. Yeah, it reminds me of GMail. Which is why I'll still prefer GMail.


----------



## mohityadavx (Aug 17, 2012)

Well I have my college edu id on it so I have to access it like min 5-6 times a day I seriously think Gmail is still way better
the worst part about it is it wont let you two tabs simultaneously.


----------



## tkin (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes, I am using it, its very clean, and loads a lot faster than gmail does, and I am already switching it to my primary email everywhere.


----------



## papul1993 (Aug 17, 2012)

Mails take more time to deliver when sent from outlook. 

With Gmail its instant.


----------



## tkin (Aug 17, 2012)

papul1993 said:


> Mails take more time to deliver when sent from outlook.
> 
> With Gmail its instant.


Dunno, I just tested it, side by side, I sent mails to gmail account from outlook, it was instant.


----------



## papul1993 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hmm.... maybe they have improved it. I tested with yahoo, gmx and a couple of others. As well as temporary emails.


----------



## mohityadavx (Aug 18, 2012)

One more thing I forgot to add was that the damn option to open attachment in browser never works I still find Gmail way better in terms of speed and productivity


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 20, 2013)

Outlook.com excellent but write a new e-mail interface is not good as a you write something .


----------



## rajnusker (Feb 26, 2013)

Its good. But Gmail is better.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 3, 2013)

i am using it as my secondary email id. i find it neat and ok speed. initially it was a pain to send a message but nowadays, there is no problem in that.


----------



## jaykant (Mar 5, 2013)

I have recently used it and it is better than Hotmail and the interface provided here is user friendly and easy understandable and it is fine to work with it. Specially the way attachment are uploaded here seems great.


----------



## Ironman (Mar 13, 2013)

yup like it ........ use it........... also got my name in it


----------



## charliewilde (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes, I am using it. It is really great and clean. Like Gmail, it meets my requirement of a great email. Same as the Outlook.com, it's partner, the Skydrive.com is also great and fine to use like Gdocs.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 16, 2013)

charliewilde said:


> Yes, I am using it. It is really great and clean. Like Gmail, it meets my requirement of a great email. Same as the Outlook.com, it's partner, the Skydrive.com is also great and fine to use like Gdocs.



Are you kidding me? 
Better than Hotmail.. can be. But can you really compare Outlook.com with GMail's functionality!


----------

